# Connexion wifi IPOD TOUCH



## marine38 (1 Avril 2008)

Bonjour 

Je n'arrive pas a me connecter sur internet avec mon IPOD TOUCH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ma connexion se fait a l'aide d'une freebox relié a un routeur LINKSYS WRT300N. 
L'icone en haut du IPOD s'affiche me signalant qu'il est connecté au réseau , mais lorsque j'ouvre Safari, me message suivant s'affiche: "Safari ne parvient pas a ouvrir la page car le serveux est introuvable". 
Je me suis mis, en mode Statique, et les l'adresse IP, le masque sous réseau, les DNS, et l'adresse du routeur, sont coherentes. 
Merci de m'aider a résoudre ce probléme.


----------



## hyrsut (1 Avril 2008)

Normalement il n'est pas nécessaire de rentrer une configuration manuellement, les configs automatiques marchent sufisament bien.
En revanche, j'ai déja remarqué des problèmes de connexion en fonction du type de clé de protection du wifi (wep wpa etc etc...), peut être que le problème vient de là.


----------



## marine38 (12 Avril 2008)

Je pensais aussi que le problème venait de la, alors je suis aller dans les paramétres du routeur, voire si il bloquer la connexion, mais nada


----------



## FlnY (12 Avril 2008)

j'avais le meme probleme que toi , ce que j'ai fait , j 'ai ouvert un invite de commande j'ai tapé la commande 'ipconfig' afin d'avoir les renseignements sur ma connexion entre autre mon adresse ip , mon masque de sous reseau , et l'adresse de mon routeur puis g rentré ses informations manuellement sur mon Ipod touch

puis j'ai reussis a me connecté

voila j'espere que cette solution marchera avec toi


----------



## sram-a-fond (23 Avril 2008)

comment a tu ouvert un invite de commende ? car sur mon ipod j'ai une ip bizzare  ( a savoir "10.0.1.12" ) ce qui m'empêche de le connecter a mon mac via transmit vu qu'il attend une forme d'ip dites normale ,peut être en changeant l'ip de mn touch comme tu l'a fait cela réglera mon problème


----------



## FlnY (23 Avril 2008)

bne sois tu tape "invite de commande" dans rechercher dans la menu deroulant ou sinon tu peux telecharger cygwin legalement qui est un invite de commande s'adaptant au mac OS ainsi qu'a windows 
puis en tapant la commande "ipconfig" tu obtiendra ttes les informations sur les differentes adresse qu'utilise ton PC


----------



## FlnY (24 Avril 2008)

parcequ je dois t'avouer que la permiere fois que j'ai voulu me connecter avec mon ipod touch la connexion a echoué et l'@ IP n'avais rien a voir avec la mienne il y avais carrement la classe de l'adresse qui n'etais pas juste donc en changeant ton adresse IP ca devrai marcher


----------



## sram-a-fond (24 Avril 2008)

apparament ce logiciel n'est disponible que sous windows et aucun invite de commande n'est trouvable dans mes données.


----------



## FlnY (25 Avril 2008)

mince , surtout que je n'ai jamais utlisé de mac donc je ne peux pas te renseigné ce niveau la mais il faudrait que tu puisse obtenir des informations sur ta connexion : adresse IP , masque de sous reseaux et adresse de routeur comme ca tu rentre ses informations manuellement dans l'ipod touch et tout roule


----------



## titor (30 Avril 2008)

Salut sous mac c'est sensiblement la même chose que sous linux, tu ouvres une console et tu tapes ipconfig.
Tu devrias avoir toutes les infos nécessaires


----------

